# Tell me about fursonas.



## Tanginello (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry if you think this thread is stupid/boring or if it's been done too many times before, but

I'm curious:

How did you pick your fursona? Did you pick an animal that looks like you or did you go with an animal whose "traits" are most similar to yours? Did you just arbitrarily pick your favorite animal?

Also, do you make fursonas or furry representations of your friends or significant others? Do you have them pick their animal, or do you pick one for them?

And, do you change your fursona often? Why? Have you had more than one fursona in the past?

To contribute:
I picked my fursona (an ambiguous canine) because dogs were the easiest things for me to draw some 7-8 years ago when I made the thing up and I just haven't changed it.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Should be in Fursona Personas.

And I'm still debating my choice.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

For some reason I always liked Dragons as a kid, Dragonheart was my favorite movie forever and I've always considered myself a dragon guy, I also like the cleverness of foxlike characters, somehow that became what I liked and felt like I suppose.

edit: ( I liked the format)

*How did you pick your fursona? 
*-I liked Dragons, Foxes, and tigers I tried to form a new species using such qualities I felt closest to such as Intelligence, Cleverness, and confidence

*Did you pick an animal that looks like you or did you go with an animal whose "traits" are most similar to yours? 
*-I guess I adapted it to myself yes

*Did you just arbitrarily pick your favorite animal?
*-to some degree

* Also, do you make fursonas or furry representations of your friends or significant others?
*-sometimes imagining what my friends would look like makes things interesting. 

*Do you have them pick their animal, or do you pick one for them?
*-I let them pick or atleast find their favorite

* And, do you change your fursona often? 
*- since I was ten I've always referred to myself as Green Dragon Zeekule, hence my nickname gdzeek, I havent strayed from it so much as evolved it into something better over time.

*Why?
*- never felt the need to change I guess

*Have you had more than one fursona in the past?* 
-not yet, I've never felt the need to have more than one.



Browder said:


> Should be in Fursona Personas.
> 
> And I'm still debating my choice.



I thought you were a rabbit for some reason


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2010)

I picked fox because of the whole classic sly and somewhat insane aspect to match my personality.  But then I get here and find that everyone is a fox and a gay one at that so I feel dumb now :U


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I thought you were a rabbit for some rason


 You weren't wrong. I posted a fursona for it on the board, and it was my species for a while. I'm debating between Rabbit, Lion, Housecat, Gazelle, or Elephant. So yeah.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

I was born for this.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> Did you pick an animal that looks like you


Yes. Many friends told me I look just like an otter.


> or did you go with an animal whose "traits" are most similar to yours?


This also. I like to swim, like otters, I'm usually playful, like otters, and I usually hang in small groups, like otters.


> Also, do you make fursonas or furry representations of your friends or significant others? Do you have them pick their animal, or do you pick one for them?


I have yet to make a fursona for anyone else. I don't think they would care for it.


> And, do you change your fursona often?


No, but that's because I have only had Alstor for three months now.


> Have you had more than one fursona in the past?


I'm making a new one right now.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

*How did you pick your fursona? 
*-My Gaia avatar was dressed like a wolf so, why not?

*Did you pick an animal that looks like you or did you go with an animal whose "traits" are most similar to yours? 
*-No, because my fursona doesn't really fit the personality of a wolf, except for the fact that we're both monogamous; and I don't really look like a wolf either

*Did you just arbitrarily pick your favorite animal?
*-Nope

* Also, do you make fursonas or furry representations of your friends or significant others?
*-Not necessarily

*Do you have them pick their animal, or do you pick one for them?
*-My friends already have an animal they associate with 

* And, do you change your fursona often? 
*-I've been a wolf for 3 years, the only thing that changed were some physical and mental things, plus the additional of a sergal 

*Why?
*-I wanted him to fit me more and make him more than just two dimensional

*Have you had more than one fursona in the past?* 
-Before, my fursona was just a wolf, but I added on a sergal for somewhat of a metaphorical effect, to make my fursona more than two dimensional


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

I kinda skimmed your post to be honest and didn't notice this. V


Tanginello said:


> Also, do you make fursonas or furry representations of your friends or significant others? Do you have them pick their animal, or do you pick one for them?
> .


 All the time. Everyone in my family has a correlating anthro avatar I imagined for them. Same for other people who are important to me.

Also OP here's a question, what animal strikes you as very success oriented and goal driven?


----------



## azurethedragon (Jun 22, 2010)

i maybe new but...
i picked my fursona as a dragon b/c in a lot of the comics/stories i written/drawn ive put myself as a dragon.  the dragon always seemed to fit my personality, reclusive majestic beasts that care deeply for those they love and have powerful emotions.  at the same time, dragons seem to fit my oxy-moron status of being a creative intellctual (if i spelled that right i deserve a cookie!), though i kinda see myself and dragons leaning towards the more logical side most of the time...
wow...i can write cant i (srry of put any1 2 sleep!)!?


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

azurethedragon said:


> i maybe new but...
> i picked my fursona as a dragon b/c in a lot of the comics/stories i written/drawn ive put myself as a dragon. the dragon always seemed to fit my personality, reclusive majestic beasts that care deeply for those they love and have powerful emotions. at the same time, dragons seem to fit my oxy-moron status of being a creative intellctual (if i spelled that right i deserve a cookie!), though i kinda see myself and dragons leaning towards the more logical side most of the time...
> wow...i can write cant i (srry of put any1 2 sleep!)!?


This.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> I kinda skimmed your post to be honest and didn't notice this. V
> 
> All the time. Everyone in my family has a correlating anthro avatar I imagined for them. Same for other people who are important to me.
> 
> Also OP here's a question, what animal strikes you as very success oriented and goal driven?


 
for some reason I think of Sherkahn. and a cat apperantly is the hot fursona to be right now lol


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 22, 2010)

Derp, sorry I put this in the wrong forum, guys, I carn't read.



Browder said:


> I kinda skimmed your post to be honest and didn't notice this. V
> 
> All the time. Everyone in my family has a correlating anthro avatar I imagined for them. Same for other people who are important to me.
> 
> Also OP here's a question, what animal strikes you as very success oriented and goal driven?



How do you pick the avatars for your family? Are they all the same species, or does that not matter?

A goal-driven species, hmm.
I'm not sure, but I think I may have to go with cats, particularly tigers. I tend to envision goal-driven and successful people as a ruthless businessman type person, so a fierce animal is what comes to mind. I guess a bear or a bison or a dragon would be equally appropriate. Anything strong and big and ready to bowl over competitors.
(If we are talking hyper-competitive, though, the hare from Aesop's fables also comes to mind.)

Also, derpderpderp, forgot to mention:

*WillowWulf*, I'm unfamiliar with your character. How did you add a sergal or, what is the significance of your sergal? I'm curious (I also don't really know a lot about sergals except that they are tall and have pointy heads)


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> How do you pick the avatars for your family? Are they all the same species, or does that not matter?
> 
> A goal-driven species, hmm.
> I'm not sure, but I think I may have to go with cats, particularly tigers. I tend to envision goal-driven and successful people as a ruthless businessman type person, so a fierce animal is what comes to mind. I guess a bear or a bison or a dragon would be equally appropriate. Anything strong and big and ready to bowl over competitors.
> (If we are talking hyper-competitive, though, the hare from Aesop's fables also comes to mind.)


 
Cat and Hare are pretty much my two choices. Except for my dad. He gets bear.

And yeah, we're ruthless. I was raised to be ruthless. I'm also extremely empathetic though so I didn't want to go too aggressive.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2010)

Nevermind, I figured out that I was not a fox but a growing circle :U


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> *WillowWulf*, I'm unfamiliar with your character. How did you add a sergal or, what is the significance of your sergal? I'm curious (I also don't really know a lot about sergals except that they are tall and have pointy heads)


 Well, the main is a wolf of course

The sergal is an alter ego of my main fursona Willow
Whenever Willow feels threatened he turns into a sergal

Sergals have the tendency to be very aggressive, the opposite of Willow who is normally very sweet and innocent


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 22, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Nevermind, I figured out that I was not a fox but a growing circle :U


I can't decide if this is the most Bauhaus or the most post-modern fursona I have ever heard of.

Also, *WillowWulf*, so you have a fursona with an alt form? I forgot that I meant to ask about alt fursonas in my opening post. I've seen a lot of people who have multiple fursonas to embody different aspects of their lives; this separation of personality interests me. 

And before I forget, *Alstor*, you seem pleased with your existing fursona, so are you creating an alt?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> Derp, sorry I put this in the wrong forum, guys, I carn't read.
> 
> A goal-driven species, hmm.
> I'm not sure, but I think I may have to go with cats, particularly tigers. I tend to envision goal-driven and successful people as a ruthless businessman type person,



I totally read your mind lol


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> Also, *WillowWulf*, so you have a fursona with an alt form? I forgot that I meant to ask about alt fursonas in my opening post. I've seen a lot of people who have multiple fursonas to embody different aspects of their lives; this separation of personality interests me.


The sergal, Ash, is an alternate form of the main, Willow


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> And before I forget, *Alstor*, you seem pleased with your existing fursona, so are you creating an alt?


 Right now, yes. But it's only a fursona to joke around with. I might make an alternate in the future.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> I can't decide if this is the most Bauhaus or the most post-modern fursona I have ever heard of.
> 
> Also, *WillowWulf*, so you have a fursona with an alt form? I forgot that I meant to ask about alt fursonas in my opening post. I've seen a lot of people who have multiple fursonas to embody different aspects of their lives; this separation of personality interests me.
> 
> And before I forget, *Alstor*, you seem pleased with your existing fursona, so are you creating an alt?


Its post modern :U


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 22, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Its post modern :U


I thought Bauhaus at first because of their whole "clean geometry"  fetish, but the constant expansion is pretty post-modern.

*gdzeek* I am so easy to read ;_; (We are totally on the same wavelength, it's pretty rad)

*Alstor*, would you consider this joke fursona more like just a normal character, or is it still self-representational?

I also forgot to ask if some people had fursonas which had stories other than their own. I don't see that one a lot, but I have come across fursonas that have actual backgrounds and stories attached to them.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> *Alstor*, would you consider this joke fursona more like just a normal character, or is it still self-representational?


He is definitely not a normal fursona, nor does he have notable similarties to me or Alstor.


> I also forgot to ask if some people had fursonas which had stories other than their own. I don't see that one a lot, but I have come across fursonas that have actual backgrounds and stories attached to them.


Alstor does not have a separate background from mine. He is just a representation of me in this fandom. If and when I grow more attached to him, I'll give him a true backstory. This is what SirRob did with his fursona.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jun 22, 2010)

> How did you pick your fursona? Did you pick an animal that looks like you or did you go with an animal whose "traits" are most similar to yours? Did you just arbitrarily pick your favorite animal?



I love demons more than dragons and other mythical beings because they are evil, sexy (some are), and bad-ass. My fursona is a demoness, not wolf/canine hybrid. She just look like that when I first drew her, and she look really good with the way she look. None of her traits are similar to mine, except for those tentacles on the tip of her ears. This is nothing to do with my tentacle fetish. The reason why I add tentacles and random spikes on her ears is because I'm deaf and I thought it is very interesting to add them to express her emotions more than just facial expressions.



> Also, do you make fursonas or furry representations of your friends or significant others? Do you have them pick their animal, or do you pick one for them?



No, I never make fursonas for my IRL friends or my boyfriend. They aren't furries. 



> And, do you change your fursona often?



No, I don't change my fursona often. I like the way she look.


----------

